# Thinkin about buildin' a 4 Door track



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang :wave:
After a LOOOONG absence, I'm thinking about building a 4 lane door track. I wanna make a oval for runnin vintage late models, mods and sprints. Should I go with banked corners or a "flat" track? I have more than enough spare track to go either way. Maybe a baby Martinsville/Illiana flat track, or a Baby Bristol/Salem/Winchester style banked track. This will be more a "fun" track to bring to car shows and races. Whaddya think gang??

Larry


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Some cars HATE banking. That's my $.02 worth. 

Have fun!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

can i change my vote?tjets need alot o speed for the banks...our semis don't like them either...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I'd use flat curves and get a slight bank by using door shim wedges...


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

4 Lane Flat if your running T-Jets!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You also have so many different radiuses to choose from with a flat oval.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

But It doesnt have to BE flat ....you can get 5+ degrees easy...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You can reverse bank it. Like some of our bonehead highway engineers do.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

OK, On the four corners you mount the triangle shaped brackets for screw in legs.....Do in both sides of the door slab. NOW on one side you can build the 4 lane banked oval, and on the other side you can build the 4 lane flat oval.
When it's in the way, just set it on it's side & unscrew the legs.
If you still have track pieces left over go get another door slab & make a little 4 lane road course & a 2 lane rally track.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Just a little bit of banking seems to have a huge effect on high-speed curves. I'd have to vote for shimming to get 5 degrees + or - couple. Great action, but none of the undesirable side effects of the strongly banked sections (mag cars loose some traction, t-jets not having enough boom-boom to carry through the curve, sections pulling apart from the force of the cars...). All that said, my track will have at least one banked 180, because my kids want it.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have 2 banked turns on my TKO and the t-jets like it even with stock tires.


----------

